# how big is a Record DML 24X lathe?



## Homerjh (6 Nov 2016)

some on ebay and looking to bid but none have the size listed, and due to the available space I have I need to ensure it will fit.

so if you have one, can you give sizes (so length/etc) so i can check, i have asked on the auctions but not sure if i will get a response in time!


----------



## Glynne (6 Nov 2016)

Can't help you on the actual lathe size but I owned one years ago and the stand dramatically increases the size of the footprint - so be aware!


----------



## woodpig (6 Nov 2016)

Perhaps it's similar to the latest version. H386 x W1025 x D381 mm. Can anyone confirm?

http://www.recordpower.co.uk/product/cl ... B8IOOvfWrU


----------



## nev (6 Nov 2016)

Well i know the 24 refers to the max size between spindles.


----------



## Homerjh (8 Nov 2016)

49" if anyone was wondering!

too large for the room i have as was needing something less than 1 meter.


----------



## loftyhermes (8 Nov 2016)

You could always cut the bars shorter.


----------



## Homerjh (8 Nov 2016)

hmm, this may work as can trim to size, any idea how the bars are attached to the base and i am assuming they are solid so may be a pita to trim?


----------



## loftyhermes (8 Nov 2016)

The bars are hollow tubes that are just clamped at each end onto the stands.


----------



## Sheptonphil (8 Nov 2016)

loftyhermes":q6d0pn0r said:


> The bars are hollow tubes that are just clamped at each end onto the stands.



You sure on the hollow bars?

A friend's has solid steel bars. Cuttable with an angle grinder though. 

Phil


----------



## loftyhermes (9 Nov 2016)

I have two DML 24's and they both have hollow bars, unless they changed to solid bars when they put the X on.


----------

